# Just starting out - which of us to put down as principal applicant?



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there
We are just contemplating beginning the process of emigrating from the UK to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker scheme. Looking through the forms, I don't know who it would be best to make the principal applicant - me or my husband.
I'm a qualified social worker with 5 years experience, he has a PhD in maths with 5 years experience as a financial ("quantitative") analyst. He's German-born but has dual British and German nationality and his English is fluent, his French is also of a high standard. I'm British born but speak no French. Not sure which bits of information are relevant - but has anyone got any advice about which of us should be put down as the principal applicant?

We've also got a 2yr old daughter and between now and when we were granted a visa there's a strong chance I might be pregnant or have a young baby - would that affect things if I were the principal applicant?

Also - do you really have to take an English test now even if you are British? The guidance and forms seem to suggest everyone has to take a test and makes no mention of native speakers being exempt.

I would appreciate any help you can offer!

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Laura1000 said:


> Hi there
> We are just contemplating beginning the process of emigrating from the UK to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker scheme. Looking through the forms, I don't know who it would be best to make the principal applicant - me or my husband.
> I'm a qualified social worker with 5 years experience, he has a PhD in maths with 5 years experience as a financial ("quantitative") analyst. He's German-born but has dual British and German nationality and his English is fluent, his French is also of a high standard. I'm British born but speak no French. Not sure which bits of information are relevant - but has anyone got any advice about which of us should be put down as the principal applicant?
> 
> ...


It obviously matters not which of you apply but given your husband's language skills I think he should be the primary applicant.
Having or expecting a child would not affect you as principal applicant
The IELTS (English) test has to be taken by everyone, regardless of country of birth.


----------

